# canadian guitar collector



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

any memories of this ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2017)

I somewhat recall that mag.
Piled on the counter in guitar shops in the 80's?


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

looks like 1995....i may have picked them up an early vintage guitar show in toronto.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2017)

90's makes more sense now that I think about it.


----------



## hedzup (Apr 23, 2009)

Think I had some in the early 90s....


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

nope I had no money for this nonsense back then


----------

